
Deep Learning notebook walkthrough in Clojure - gigasquid
https://github.com/gigasquid/cats-dogs-cortex-redux/blob/master/Cats%20and%20Dogs%20in%20Cortex%20(Redux).ipynb
======
oihssovhusvoh
Great writeup. BTW gigasquid's talks from various Clojure conferences are
fascinating.

------
make3
why though

~~~
gigasquid
Great question. I, (and other people from the Clojure community) think that
the Clojure language has a lot to offer to the Deep Learning/ Machine Learning
space.

Step 1 - Build bridges to other Deep Learning communities using Jupyter
notebooks, etc.

Step 2 - Bring innovation. In this area I see Clojure particularly useful in
joining the symbolic logic and the deep learning model realms.

Step 3 - TBD (Depending on how the various time lines shake out to the
singularity ;) )

